# Reduced speed when i start running throung mountain



## Rizwan (Jun 30, 2021)

Dear sir 
Whenever I am driving through mountain area the speed is reduced to half and start vibration when gear is changed.i have 2011 chevy cruze automatic petrol at saudi arabia.i check with dealer but they dont know 2 much .plz help me 

Thanks


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

What codes if any are appearing? Need to have those read so we can give tips on what to check.


----------

